# my jelly bean parrot



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

hey guys, i just picked this guy up last night. I really dont like the look of blood parrots, but these jelly beans looks better to me. Maybe its the convict bread into them that makes them look better? I also bought him because of the nauchal hump







its of very nice size expecially for how small this little guy is


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very Nice!


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

no one else want to comment on my parrot?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Nice color...1st jelly bean I've seen.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Kool, its seems that alot of JBP have humpos at small sizes


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

duuuuuude hes awesome how much was he


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

$16.50


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice hybreed. i had a couple of flowerhorn-bloodparrot hybreed and they all had a little hump on the head


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

How big does it get? It looks like a mean lil guy.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

DuffmanRC said:


> no one else want to comment on my parrot?
> [snapback]824294[/snapback]​


did u get hem in a store in warren? i think i might be the one who sold that too u?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Already getting a nice hump


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

sweet :nod:


----------

